# Restristions On D.I.N.



## dbpp (18 Jun 2006)

I have just recently started my QL3 trade training here in Borden when not to long ago the pay statement's were all going to be distributed electronically.Our staff arranged that we could have access to temporary and Limited din accounts.

 I am only curious If any one could explain a bit on why students are limited to temp. DIN account's with no email or Anything usefull except for the capability to go on the MPAA site.

Thank you

Dbpp ???


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2006)

dbpp said:
			
		

> I have just recently started my QL3 trade training here in Borden when not to long ago the pay statement's were all going to be distributed electronically.Our staff arranged that we could have access to temporary and Limited din accounts.
> 
> I am only curious If any one could explain a bit on why students are limited to temp. DIN account's with no email or Anything usefull except for the capability to go on the MPAA site.
> 
> ...



Its customary for schools to restrict what students have acces to as far as IT resources come.  Typicaly schools have all their lesson plans and various other things on networked resources.  I know for a fact that there has been incidents where students managed to acces material they were not supposed to, even though acces had been suposedly denied by various firewalls.  When i went on my QL6A course i was already an instructor at that school and my Computer acess rights had been revoked to only the basic stuff for the duration of the course.

You are on a QL3......what could you possibly need other than EMAA ( not MPAA) ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jun 2006)

Why is this even a poll?


----------



## kincanucks (18 Jun 2006)

_Restristions_?  I would limit you to a box of crayons.


----------



## navymich (18 Jun 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Restristions_?  I would limit you to a box of crayons.



The whole box for him? or shared for the whole class


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jun 2006)

Just the IHOP kiddy pak. ;D

Just noticed. This 'smilie'  ;D has the same grin as my avatar!


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Why is this even a poll?



Why is this even a thread ?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jun 2006)

To borrow from Bruce "It gives me a place to put my useless stuff"


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

dbpp said:
			
		

> I have just recently started my QL3 trade training here in Borden when not to long ago the pay statement's were all going to be distributed electronically.Our staff arranged that we could have access to temporary and Limited din accounts.
> 
> I am only curious If any one could explain a bit on why students are limited to temp. DIN account's with no email or Anything usefull except for the capability to go on the MPAA site.
> 
> ...



Ok, being an DND I.T. Manager, I can throw you a bone here.  First, it should be DWAN not D.I.N. that you are talking about...Defence Wide Area Network.  Its one of many network that CF and DND operate.  

- Student accounts are usually "generic" and re-used.  When you leave, your "Student 10" account will (likely) have its password reset and sit there and wait for the next "Student 10" to come along.  Email accounts are not used with them as there is no "accountability" or identification.  What would the display name in the Global Address List say...."Student 10@Unit X@Location Y".  Can you imagine that for EVERY student in the CF????
- Usually, for IT, you give people what they need to do their job.  If all you need it for is to access your pay statement...why would you need a DEMS (Defence Electronic Mail System) account.
- There are things called IMDs (Information Management Directives is what it stands for I think...).  IMD 114 is the one that applies to DEMS accounts, or one of them atleast.  You are not just accessing "email", you are accessing the DWAN.  They like to control that somewhat.   ;D


----------



## navymich (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> - Student accounts are usually "generic" and re-used.  When you leave, your "Student 10" account will (likely) have its password reset and sit there and wait for the next "Student 10" to come along.  Email accounts are not used with them as there is no "accountability" or identification.  What would the display name in the Global Address List say...."Student 10@Unit X@Location Y".  Can you imagine that for EVERY student in the CF????



Actually, yes, that is what they do, and yes, you can go into the Address list and see many accounts like that.  Sure, not for every course, but take a look at the address book tomorrow when you go to work and you'll see what I mean.  We had them on JLC at least.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

Well, that wouldn't happen where I am.   ;D

I think generic accounts are now a Class 3 RFC...but I am sure MARPAC has different policies than LFAA.

Wait for the "1 standard" to hit.  There is a new boss in town that is taking over ADM (IM) I believe, and I have heard with C-NOS and stuff like that, this "many standards" crap is going to die fast.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Jun 2006)

But will the reuslt be user friendly, or control oriented?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

Hopefully, a "meeting in the middle" where the end-uers are not so restricted that the system becomes a hinderance to performance, yet where the system can be monitored, managed and admin'd effectively as well.

With Common NOS coming online (slowly and painfully), the intend is to move the CF and DND to a common "look and feel" which should, when all is said and done, provide the users of the system the benefit of a more stable system that offers minimal downtime if/when something pooches.

But from what I can see, the hinge for everything is C-NOS, for the Designated Domains anyways.

Its all grey right now, with no hard facts coming out, just alot of "watch and shoot" statements.

It does seem there is a strong desire to make policies that are the "CF Standard", so that everyone is on the same page (which is not the case currently.  I was at the Army Tech Working Group last fall, with the players from all the Area's and DLCI, and I can say just in the Army every Area is not on the same page, and the SQFT is head and shoulders above the other Area's.)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (20 Jun 2006)

Well oddly enough I just recieved the "proposed" SOP for creating Generic accounts WITH email fro LFAA today.  Hmmmmmm.  IT policies are like the weather in the Maritimes.  Wait 5 minutes and it will change   ;D


----------



## Gramps (20 Jun 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Restristions_?  I would limit you to a box of crayons.



I was in a very bad mood today until I read that comment. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## dbpp (23 Jun 2006)

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jun 2006)

Your welcome. That's why we're here.


----------

